# Immigrant doctors helped to qualify



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Immigrant doctors who are not qualified to work in New Zealand are being helped prepare for exams under a new government programme, Health Minister Tony Ryall says.

The first batch of eight candidates from eight different countries would sit their registration exams by the end of August, he said today.

"The Government recognises that health workforce issues are a top priority," Mr Ryall said.

"This new programme, developed by Health Workforce New Zealand with input from the Medical Council, is for unregistered international medical graduates already living in New Zealand to help them prepare for the Medical Council's registration exams."

Interviews were under way for a second batch of 10 candidates, he said.

Immigrant doctors helped to qualify - Yahoo! New Zealand News


This is good news for those doctors trained overseas but not able to practice in NZ. It would have been a shame to waste their skills.


----------



## LaBete (Jul 16, 2011)

Good news, indeed. Where did those docs come from?

Does anyone know if a US MD can finish up medical residency in NZ?

Tks,

LB


----------

